
Lawsuit brings $289M verdict against maker of Roundup weed killer - TamoC
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/08/lawsuit-brings-289-million-verdict-against-maker-of-roundup-weed-killer/
======
k-ian
The chemical in question is glyphosphate, which is quite controversial.
Regulatory agencies have argued that it's generally safe as an herbicide but
the jury here has decided otherwise.

The fact that Monsanto (roundup maker) is incredibly unpopular doesn't help
their case either...

~~~
fipple
This kind of fact isn’t really well suited for a jury to try. There should be
some other mechanism for civil suits. 12 laypeople cannot be a good judge of
whether the latest Intel CPU violates an AMD patent or whether this or that
medical literature is more compelling. They will just ascertain the theatrical
skill of expert witnesses.

